# Image I made when I was bored today.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice.. Trippy image.

I would of probably blended in the bike a bit more. The brightness makes it stand out.
Also the cropping around the right tires are a bit choppy... Other than that good work.

What Photoshop you using?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome! The shadows of the tires also look a little bit off... That's adjustable, right?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks I am thinking about just removing the atv all together, I cant get an image I like where the atv has universal lighting on it so I can make my own shadows. and I wanna add some moss as the base trim for the wall and door frame, and add some vines on the right wall.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

oh I am using photoshop cs5, and I got rid of the clock and atv, im gonna add a waterfall on the left with a river that flows down and to the right.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't see a bike. >_<

It looks like something in the Alice In Wonderland Wii game.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I got rid of the bike and the clock.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

A waterfall would be super cool!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Agreed. I demand a waterfall!!!!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I want a water fall too, but should it come from the left, the right, or the center wall?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Left. Because you seem to have more light shining through the trees on the right, and you don't want to loose all that. And you'd be able to have some of that light reflecting off the water to make it stand out more.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would say the right corner. You can sort of see the seam in the picture there, so it would be good to cover up.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Touché. Anywhere but the center!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok here's an idea. You have to think outside the box. Have the water coming out of the top of the door. Like the room behind it is over flowing with water. Have it leaking out and down the front of the door onto the floor and widening out as it runs across the floor to the front.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

oooh! Now there's an idea!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

You make that when you're bored?!? I'd like to see what you make when you actually feel like making something great!! That picture is SOO neat!!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

lol thanks tropical fish. Ill see what artwork I can dig up for you.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

That looks really cool nice.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats what I want in my Bedroom!
My last bedroom art was a dragon I painted on my wardrobe, then covered in gold choclate wrappers...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Fishy Freak said:


> Thats what I want in my Bedroom!
> My last bedroom art was a dragon I painted on my wardrobe, then covered in gold choclate wrappers...


*Envious of artistic skills* *draws stick figure* See, I can draw toooooo!


----------

